# Fixing a Flooding Garage



## jogr (Jul 24, 2007)

The suggested solution isn't making sense to me. Let's start with where is the water coming in? Is the ground around the building sloped away from the building so that rain flows away from the building? Do gutters and downspouts discharge rain water near the building or 6 to 10 feet away. Are the garage and bedroom at grade level or below grade level?


----------



## Thurman (Feb 9, 2009)

It's been said before on these forums: Picture(s) are worth a thousand words, if you can post them. David


----------



## Ron6519 (Mar 28, 2007)

The solution to your problem depends on the reason the water is getting into the building. You need to post a series of pictures of the exterior of the buildings.
Looking at the area around this section should give you some basic understanding of the cause. Ground slope and water from gutters and leaders would be a start. In order to get the best pictures it would help if you had some understanding of the contributing factors.
Ron


----------



## CoconutPete (Jan 22, 2010)

Water seeps into my garage too when it rains a lot. The problem seems to be that after years of buildup - the ground on the outside of the foundation is slightly higher than the concrete line of the foundation. When I get time I'm going to dig it down and hopefully that'l take care of the problem.

The whole thing about the wooden frame and concrete etc. seems like a weird solution if it's possible to lower the ground outside.


----------

